# Bubble Rig



## T-Boy (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone ever used a small diameter wire leader below the bubble.  I have always used 25 to 30lb test and of course have the occassional breakoff. I saw a picture of a bubble rig the other day and it looked like a wire leader attached to the straw/hook.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 16, 2008)

Although less likely to break off, wire would not give near the action of mono or fluorocarbon...maybe try lead core?


----------



## robertyb (Feb 16, 2008)

I have seen people use store bought wire leaders and ones they made themselves. I would stick to 28lb. wire or lighter if I was going to try it. It does work, when fish are hitting bubble rigs good action is not really important, speed is.   

I always use 30 to 50 lb. mono though.

Most breakoffs on bubbles come when you have a fish hooked and another hits the swivel. Always use black swivels and your breakoffs will go down.


----------



## jamessig (Feb 16, 2008)

I usually just use some #40-50 mono. I have used wire and it tends to cut into the straw after a couple hits and then it doesn't run right and the straw needs replacing. It seemed like I was spending an awful lot of time rerigging which is aggravating when the action is fast and furious. #50 mono is good even for 3-4 pound bluefish, don't know about spanish though. Anything else and you could probably get away with #20 mono or so.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 16, 2008)

jamessig said:


> I usually just use some #40-50 mono. I have used wire and it tends to cut into the straw after a couple hits and then it doesn't run right and the straw needs replacing. It seemed like I was spending an awful lot of time rerigging which is aggravating when the action is fast and furious. #50 mono is good even for 3-4 pound bluefish, don't know about spanish though. Anything else and you could probably get away with #20 mono or so.



I quit using straws years ago. Cut the rubber straps that go on sunglasses into strips and use them. The dollar stores in Fl. (everything for a DOLLAR) usually have packs of them precut in several mixed colors. I really like orange but purple and green are pretty good.


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 16, 2008)

Agree, I actually use the sunglass tubes also. I really like to pier fish at Dan Russell Pier. Hope they rebuild it soon.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 16, 2008)

It's no fun re-rigging when the bite is on...I've used plastic pens cut in half. The regular white bic pens work fine and the toothy critters have a hard time cutting through the hard plastic. I always try and use the lightest line I can for more bites. (30# or less)  Regardless, You'll always loose a few mackerels and some gear. I've noticed that most macks bite at full speed and teeth chomping. Then they spin around and eat the falling pieces. 
Tight lines.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 17, 2008)

T-Boy said:


> Agree, I actually use the sunglass tubes also. I really like to pier fish at Dan Russell Pier. Hope they rebuild it soon.




They are tearing it down right now and will have it rebuilt in approximately 18 months. There are two barges with cranes taking it down.

The County Pier is still on hold because of permits needed so maybe the City Pier (Dan Russell) will get completed a little faster.


----------



## fishhead (Feb 18, 2008)

you can always drive west about 45 minutes and go to the okaloosa island pier between destin and fort walton.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is what I use. I use a steel leader, my Brother uses mono. We both have about the same success fishing the surf, jetties and piers. Snap swivel alows for changing the straw out when it gets damaged.


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 18, 2008)

fishhead said:


> you can always drive west about 45 minutes and go to the okaloosa island pier between destin and fort walton.



How is the fishing at the Okaloosa Pier compared to the old Dan Russell. I am going to the Gulf somewhere for about a month in October and I'm planning to fish somewhere about half the mornings.

Thanks


----------



## jamessig (Feb 18, 2008)

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------

